# Roommate ideas



## Red Dust (Oct 16, 2021)

I definitely want to give a home to Cherve and Nan. Also I think Lucky and Ankha would work well together too.

Who do you want to pair together?


----------



## azurill (Oct 16, 2021)

I would love to be able to give some of my villagers roommates. Then we could have additional villagers.

I would have
Wade and Cube 
Bring in Iggly for Roald 
Bring back Skye for Sprinkle


----------



## kemdi (Oct 16, 2021)

Flick and CJ.
...
Don't judge me.


----------



## Pecora (Oct 16, 2021)

Cherve and Nan would be my first choice too. I also think a wolf and a sheep villager would go well together... 

Does anyone now whether there will be a limit on how many roommates one can have? If not, then this update might actually enable us to have more than 30 villagers... (on our island and on the archipel combined).


----------



## Edge (Oct 16, 2021)

I mean Francine and Chrissy can finally live in polka dot paradise forever.


----------



## azurill (Oct 16, 2021)

kemdi said:


> Flick and CJ.
> ...
> Don't judge me.


I thought they already we’re roommates. I remember one of them saying they were. I think it was CJ.


----------



## Bilaz (Oct 16, 2021)

Fang and Kyle


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Oct 16, 2021)

For me I would pair up Molly and Filbert. I saw the two of them sitting next to each other the other day and they seem to get along pretty well.


----------



## azurill (Oct 16, 2021)

Bilaz said:


> Fang and Kyle


I was actually thinking about who I would pair Fang with. It was either going to be Kyle or Dobie since I have all three on my main island.


----------



## Bilaz (Oct 16, 2021)

azurill said:


> I was actually thinking about who I would pair Fang with. It was either going to be Kyle or Dobie since I have all three on my main island.


That’s cuteeee
I mainly ship Fang and Kyle cuz they had an adorably hopeless discussion in New Leaf about liking ‘bad boys’ together


----------



## azurill (Oct 16, 2021)

Bilaz said:


> That’s cuteeee
> I mainly ship Fang and Kyle cuz they had an adorably hopeless discussion in New Leaf about liking ‘bad boys’ together



Fang and Kyle are cute together. I like Fang and Dobie’s conversations. Right now Fang  and Dobie are neighbors in my Zen forest.


----------



## kemdi (Oct 16, 2021)

azurill said:


> I thought they already we’re roommates. I remember one of them saying they were. I think it was CJ.



Yes, but now I'll get to see it! Believe me, they're gonna have a storyline and everything.


----------



## bestfriendsally (Oct 16, 2021)

as for me... on my island, fuschia is sherb's auntie.... soooooo.... he's with her :3


oh!  & lobo likes fuschia :>


----------



## Bluebellie (Oct 16, 2021)

Barold and Olive. They’ve been married for 20 years.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 16, 2021)

Bea and Goldie would be cute together.


----------



## Envy (Oct 16, 2021)

Vivian and Audie. I totally married them back during the marriage event in 2020. =D


----------



## empressbethie (Oct 16, 2021)

Erik and Beau in a cute little log cabin!

Tia and Chai running a little teashop together would be adorable.

Also Cally and Deena, just because they lived next door in my New Leaf town and they were best friends


----------



## Red Dust (Oct 16, 2021)

empressbethie said:


> Erik and Beau in a cute little log cabin!
> 
> Tia and Chai running a little teashop together would be adorable.
> 
> Also Cally and Deena, just because they lived next door in my New Leaf town and they were best friends



Tia and Chai! That's a perfect pair too.

Deena is actually a dreamie of mine and has been a town staple for me since Wild World; Baabara too so I may pair them together.


----------



## Coach (Oct 16, 2021)

Lucha and Stinky - Wrestlers

Whitney and Apollo - ACWW Movie!

Tucker and Hans - Mythical beasts


----------



## Etown20 (Oct 16, 2021)

Bob and Punchy (lazy boys)
Bob and Raymond (an odd couple scenario)
Cheri and Bluebear
Molly and Poppy


----------



## cocoacat (Oct 16, 2021)

Ribbot and Cephalobot would be fun. 
Freya and Skye
Lily and Henry
Maple and Teddy
Roald and Aurora

I think I'll be moving Francine and Chrissy off to a vacation home. I love them but more space on my island for others.


----------



## empressbethie (Oct 16, 2021)

Red Dust said:


> Tia and Chai! That's a perfect pair too.
> 
> Deena is actually a dreamie of mine and has been a town staple for me since Wild World; Baabara too so I may pair them together.


Yay Deena appreciation! She's such a cutie. I have her amiibo and would really love to see her in New Horizons, but have consistently had 3-4 normals on my island. I'm so glad this dlc gives us the opportunity to have more villagers without the personalities proving problematic


----------



## satine (Oct 16, 2021)

I've always shipped Ed and Julian together on my islands after some conversation they had that made me suspicious lol. Plus I just think they're cute together, two blue smug horsies. So I've always had them on all of my islands and I've always put their houses together. I am SO excited to finally room them up together lol.


----------



## Sheando (Oct 16, 2021)

I have no interest in pairing AC characters romantically, but the idea of having some roommate pairs is fun! Out of my current island residents, I think the most peaceable arrangement would be:

*Antonio and Boots* (Nobody else could deal with the level of bro talk these two bring to the household, and since they have different personality subtypes, their dynamic already makes me laugh. Antonio genuinely bench presses 100 pounds each morning and Boots just likes to talk about sports while sitting by the pond. Boots would watch Antonio go for his 5 a.m. run and be like "bro.....I didn't know you actually like........DID all the stuff we talked about. bro.")
*Cesar and Stella* (These two are calm and classy. Nobody would play loud music at 2 a.m. Occasionally they'd turn on the radio and hum tunes while chopping vegetables or something. Stella would teach Cesar to knit warm sweaters for his achy old man bones. They'd probably start a book club. Plenty of personal space and quiet time in this house.)
*Bubbles and Yuka* (Bubbles would draw Yuka out of her shell in a way Yuka would actually enjoy. They'd both get a kick out of meticulously interior decorating. Yuka would have a lot of useless fashion tips that Bubbles would embrace without question. Their hobbies might not overlap much, but I think Yuka would be impressed by Bubbles's physical fitness routine and Bubbles would admire Yuka's intellectual rigor as she read the latest scientific article aloud over eggs and toast.)
*Cherry and Huck* (You know Tom and Donna from Parks and Recreation? That's the vibe these two give off. They like to hit the town late at night for concerts or mall roaming and then crash back at their house once they're exhausted. Huck would broaden Cherry's musical exposure by introducing her to obscure artists, and Cherry would teach Huck that heavy metal can be cool. They'd have opposite fashion tastes but an equal love for the concept of fashion.)
*Nate and Benedict* (I just don't think anybody else in town could cope with the bugs, so I figured these two deserve each other. Nate would be a compassionate listening ear for Benedict, who sometimes feels awkward in town, and Benedict would introduce Nate to his enormous comic book collection. They'd have cozy blanket parties and eat popcorn on the floor.)


----------



## tessa grace (Oct 16, 2021)

Nobody can convince me that these two aren't girlfriends. I'm going to have them live together as soon as I get my hands on that DLC.


----------



## Dracule (Oct 16, 2021)

Teddy and Maple.

My autumn/woodsy power couple. 

	Post automatically merged: Oct 16, 2021



cocoacat said:


> Ribbot and Cephalobot would be fun.
> Freya and Skye
> Lily and Henry
> Maple and Teddy
> ...


AHHH I LITERALLY JUST TYPED TEDDY AND MAPLE AND DIDN’T SEE SOMEONE ELSE HAD THE SAME IDEA.


----------



## stiitches (Oct 16, 2021)

Zucker and Stitches ! Snack Buddies forever ! I do wish I could add Walker, too, tho.


----------



## Bugs (Oct 16, 2021)

Hans and... somebody   I haven't decided who yet.

He needs to move in with his boyfriend. Whoever that is lol


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER (Oct 16, 2021)

heres mine based on my current lineup (excluding one villager since theres an empty space rn)

walt and dobie
antonio and stitches
marshal and canberra
celia and poppy


----------



## Mink777 (Oct 16, 2021)

Walker and Lucky is one I’ll definitely consider doing thanks to a certain theory.


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 16, 2021)

Sherb and Beau are my on island boyfriends so them for sure ;W;
Cherry and Amelia dated when they lived on Gont and I’ve missed seeing them serenading each other so I’d love to give them a cute holiday home together 
I’m sure the opportunity to make people roommates is gonna awake a bunch of new ships in me too :’) it’s gonna be great.


----------



## EtchaSketch (Oct 16, 2021)

I’m probably going to do Dizzy and Broccolo, because in my head they are brothers from another mother. 

From my understanding, you can have villagers on the HHP island without having them on your island, yes?


----------



## th8827 (Oct 16, 2021)

I'll go with the obvious choice of Ankha + Lucky. The pharaoh and her mummy servant need to have their own temple.

There is also the option of two of the follwing: Sprocket, Ribbot, Dell, Cephalobot. They are clearly normal vacationers, and not evil robots plotting a robot uprising


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 16, 2021)

tessa. said:


> View attachment 404270
> Nobody can convince me that these two aren't girlfriends. I'm going to have them live together as soon as I get my hands on that DLC.


Yessss, such aesthetic girlfriends! They'd have such a beautiful home ;w;


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 16, 2021)

I want Punchy and Kiki to be together since I think they’re cute together ; problem is that I already have both of them on my island so scratch that unless I boot one of them from my island which I don’t think I’ll do. My second choice for Punchy would be Rudy but again, he is also on my island as well. Third choice then, maybe 

Kiki’s roommate would be Lolly since both remind me of one of my late cats and when my gray tabby was growing up, she seemed pretty attached to my black cat so I thought this would be an appropriate pair . 

Last time I had Dom, he had a fight with Rudy before I gave him away. I think it’d be kinda funny to have him move in with Rudy  considering that.

Will think about this some more and post again when I can think of who could be my other villagers’ roomies.


----------



## tessa grace (Oct 16, 2021)

ReeBear said:


> Yessss, such aesthetic girlfriends! They'd have such a beautiful home ;w;


Seriously a mix of a pretty traditional zen home with a touch of pastel modern maybe


----------



## th8827 (Oct 16, 2021)

I thought of a few more.

Nat + Flick
Chip + CJ
Pelly + Phyllis
Lyle + Lotte
Joan + Daisy Mae
Shrunk + Frillard
Kapp'n + any of his relatives

We can create family homes for them.


----------



## Lullabynny (Oct 16, 2021)

Shino looks like he'd make good friends with Roscoe or Kabuki to be honest. I love me dark brooding boy + light brooding boy.

In addition, I defiantly would like to see Julian and Colton become roomates. Anytime I look at those two I think they'd make just great friends cause they're both so fancy. In addition, Julian and Colton's dream jobs match up with each other, one wants to be a designer and the other a model. I'd love to give them a studio!​


----------



## Merielle (Oct 16, 2021)

A couple ideas that I'll definitely be using are Sterling and Knox, and Tom and Moe!  I love the two knight birds, and I'm a big fan of the theory that Tom and Moe are brothers.  Some other ideas that come to mind would be Cally with Sally, June with Pekoe, Chow with Chester, and Ione with maybe either Filbert or Julian.


----------



## Minimasher (Oct 16, 2021)

I would definitely pair Ozzie and Moe. Those two are the best of friends on my island


----------



## Envy (Oct 16, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> problem is that I already have both of them on my island so scratch that unless I boot one of them from my island which I don’t think I’ll do.



Has it been confirmed that you kick them out to do this? I was under the impression that this was just a vacation home where they could be at simultaneously.


----------



## Bon Bonne (Oct 16, 2021)

hmm, I dunno. I've never really thought of what villagers would be such close pals. or romantically together, but I don't do the shipping thing.


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 16, 2021)

Envy said:


> Has it been confirmed that you kick them out to do this? I was under the impression that this was just a vacation home where they could be at simultaneously.


 
No. I have no idea aside from what the nintendo direct showed. that was the assumption I was under as well. I’m just saying if our island villagers could have roomies what I’d consider doing.


----------



## pinkfawn (Oct 16, 2021)

I'm not sure how much I'll be using the roommate feature, but Nan is my favorite villager of all time so of course I gotta make her room with her gf Chevre.


----------



## vanivon (Oct 16, 2021)

definitely Nan & Chevre. goat gfs :/

also Willow & Carmen bc they’re like, inseparable on my island and it’s sooo cute. they’d make sweet roomies


----------



## The Orange (Oct 16, 2021)

Bluebellie said:


> Barold and Olive. They’ve been married for 20 years.



Barold!!!! I LOVE this! Mah cub buddy gets so much hate, so I love seeing another player not only treat him nicely, but give him a nice little story! <3 You made my day!


----------



## Bluebellie (Oct 16, 2021)

itsaplatypus said:


> Barold!!!! I LOVE this! Mah cub buddy gets so much hate, so I love seeing another player not only treat him nicely, but give him a nice little story! <3 You made my day!


I love him. I don’t have him right now on my island, but I would love to build h them both a tiny house once the update comes along


----------



## Halloqueen (Oct 16, 2021)

I'd have to go about getting Cobb's amiibo, but I think I'd like to make Cobb and Stitches roommates. They live in my main horror themed town in New Leaf and I like to imagine that Cobb is a mad scientist and a Dr. Frankenstein sort of figure (since his house's furniture in New Leaf includes the Mad Scientist set), while Stitches is his Frankenstein's Monster since he's all cobbled together from different pieces. They get along much better than Victor Frankenstein and his monster though. 

Lucha and Victoria can have a lucha libre stadium or gym sort of house. I know Victoria's more based on a racehorse, but yeah, I like to take some creative liberties sometimes and the mask she has gave me the idea a few years ago.

Knox and Sterling, the two knights who help guard another of my New Leaf towns, an all-bird town, would be fun to make a room for too.

Then there are more common ones like Ankha and Lucky and Octavian and Marina.

Oh, and in the slim chance that Pigleg is somehow one of the few remaining amiibo from the new set that haven't been revealed yet, I'd make him and Vic roommates too.


----------



## Milleram (Oct 16, 2021)

Julian + Ed
Klaus + Paula
Kid Cat + Agent S
Aurora + Wade

So many possibilities! Lol.


----------



## smug villager (Oct 16, 2021)

Ankha and Lucky, Chrissy and Francine, Nan and Chevre, Flick and CJ, Raymond and Bob, Beardo and Bluebear maybe? So many of them would be happy together. Personally maybe Monique and Dobie because they're in love on my island.


----------



## Rosch (Oct 16, 2021)

Personally, right now, I think the roommates thing is all set. Every villager have their own specific home requests, much like HHD, and I think some villagers already have set partners for the DLC.

Unless I missed an info somewhere that said we can pair the villagers ourselves.

Of course there's instances where the supposed "roommate" is already living on my island. Like Static for example. He's on my island. Will the game give Spike a different roommate? Or will Spike just have his own request? I need details and hopefully things are clarified as we come near the update's launch.


----------



## Insulaire (Oct 16, 2021)

Rosch said:


> Personally, right now, I think the roommates thing is all set. Every villager have their own specific home requests, much like HHD, and I think some villagers already have set partners for the DLC.
> 
> Unless I missed an info somewhere that said we can pair the villagers ourselves.
> 
> Of course there's instances where the supposed "roommate" is already living on my island. Like Static for example. He's on my island. Will the game give Spike a different roommate? Or will Spike just have his own request? I need details and hopefully things are clarified as we come near the update's launch.


The narration said at your recommendation, two villagers can even share the same home, so I don’t know that it is preset. It did sound like maybe both villagers have to already have separate vacation homes, so it might be a mechanic for freeing plots if the theory that there’s only 48 plots pans out


----------



## ayeeprill (Oct 16, 2021)

Alli and Zoe are canonically BFFs, so they're getting a shared space.


----------



## Faux (Oct 16, 2021)

Raymond and Marshal.  They talk about each other almost constantly ...
Raymond used to be obsessed with talking about Dobie, and someone made a really cute comic of Raymond teaching Dobie to use a laptop, _buuut._
Lately, all Raymond and Marshal wanna talk about is each other, LOL.  I love them, though, so it's fine by me.

They're both in my more ' upperclass ' neighborhood area anyway, so I like the idea of it.


----------



## The Orange (Oct 16, 2021)

I wonder if I could have Norma and Raymond share a house....? I know it sounds an odd combo, but that's the names of my mother and father in law so it would be kind of cute. :3


----------



## Beanz (Oct 17, 2021)

i think octavian + zucker would be good roomates. i’m also starting to think of them as brothers, with zucker being the little brother.


----------



## moon_child (Oct 17, 2021)

My twins Chrissy and Francine of course! And then I’ll put Bella and Jitters together just for kicks and spin a story about why Jitters always looks so shocked it’s because of always having to see Bella’s face. Lollll sorry Bella


----------



## Airysuit (Oct 17, 2021)

Chevre and Nan, Ankha and Lucky, Bruce and Deirdre, Coco and... lots of gyroids?


----------



## TheDuke55 (Oct 17, 2021)

I didn't really think of this too much since it's not one of the things I'm going wild for, but probably Willow and Curlos. They're sheep siblings or something.


----------



## river (Oct 17, 2021)

Last year I used to have Roald and Hans living next to each other on the beach, the whole area looked so cute and the thought of a penguin and a yeti living their best tropical, beach-front life warmed my heart!

Also maybe Chief and Teddy but exclusively because they remind me of Gregg and Angus from Night in The Woods


----------



## Nooblord (Oct 17, 2021)

Flora and Alli, I wanna give them a little Floridian condo, with some orange trees in the yard.


----------



## Imaginetheday (Oct 17, 2021)

Not popular villagers, but Rhonda and Gruff. My name is Rhonda and my husband's is Griff, so it's kind of perfect. 

	Post automatically merged: Oct 17, 2021



Red Dust said:


> I definitely want to give a home to Cherve and Nan. Also I think Lucky and Ankha would work well together too.



Definitely Chevre and Nan. They are both on my island and live next door to each other.  I can't bear to let one move out and separate them, so moving them in together in HHP would solve that!


----------



## Mutti (Oct 17, 2021)

Id love to reunite special character siblings;

isabelle and her brother digby
mable, sable & labelle
timmy & tommy having a fun playroom
and of course reece & cyrus in their dream honeymoon place


----------



## t3llusagi (Oct 19, 2021)

Rory and tiansheng, they're workout bros with similar aesthetics
Marty and Sherb, they can have a cute playground
Francine and Chrissy,obvious
Ruby and Maple, no particular reason I just think they complement each other.
Judy and Ione, galaxy girls
Chai and Tia, teashop vibes
O'hare and Raymon, Business cat and his chaotic travel happy roommate.
Hopkins and Pietro, a balloon circus paradise


----------



## JKDOS (Oct 19, 2021)

Marshal and Poppy


----------



## SoftCrowbar (Oct 19, 2021)

Dobie and Bruce. Two old cranky men playing mahjong  (based on Bruce’s HHD request)


----------



## Fey (Oct 19, 2021)

• Bunnie and Tangy
• Nan and Chevre 
• Goldie and Kiki (or maybe Rosie) 
• obviously Reese and Cyrus

A few others that I thought of but have already forgotten lol


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 21, 2021)

So far, I only have two ideas for possible roommates:

- Rolf and Rudy 
Or "the odd couple" as I like to call them. They remind me of my favorite comedy duo both in their looks and personalities

- Marlo and Petri
The Godfather hamster and their crazy professor friend. A unexpected yet funny pair imo


----------



## The Orange (Oct 21, 2021)

Katt and Tabby would be cute as roommates also. :3


----------



## gaylittlekat (Oct 21, 2021)

Katt and Olivia are dating on my island, so obviously they're getting a home!! Also leaning towards Kid Cat and Rudy because I've seen them together a ton. I also think Tiffany and Monique would be adorable!!!


----------



## Fruitcup (Oct 21, 2021)

Ketchup and Frita so that they can own the best fast food joint!


----------



## Crowsie (Oct 21, 2021)

Katt and Monique. Their personalities would clash so hard. Especially if the Sloppy, Modern and Regal sets make a comeback.


----------



## KittenNoir (Oct 21, 2021)

I would like to put Ed and Buck together 2 little cute horses blue and green I am not to sure though if Ed would like it as Buck is always awake so early in the morning working out haha


----------



## xara (Oct 22, 2021)

i honestly haven’t given this much thought, but i’d like to have whitney and sprinkle be roommates! i have a headcanon that they’re girlfriends after a story i wrote earlier this year, so i think having them live together would be really cute. :’)

i’d also love to have zucker and kid cat, margie and fauna, and beau and zell be roommates since they’re friends imo!


----------

